# Ever seen a group of falling leaf riders on wrong run?



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

I have, last night. Went to pass on in a cluster of about 7... apparently when they get scared its okay for them to reach out and latch onto me in efforts to not fall... yeah, thats always a good idea...grabbing someone else on another stick going much faster passing you. physics just doesnt work. "sorry man only my third time out it was a reaction, tried to not fall"

I have contemplated many devious plots to get them to hang it up for the night, however decided against it. 

probably should have considering im fairly sure the edge of the kids board banged up my ribs pretty hard as he tried to spoon with me.

any thoughts ? -_-


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

sorry dude, but i totally lol-ed. i must say they have good reactions if they managed to grab you...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

51bombed said:


> any thoughts ?


Yup, what were you doing that you were so close that they could reach out and grab you. And, stay clear of them.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

forgot to mention that section of the trail was about 13 feet wide... its cataloochee in north carolina... being from nz id doubt youd go there. not exactly the widest or best runs. however its the best one local to me... about a 1 hr 15 min drive. they werent about to split up, so passing was needed. woulda been fine had he not leaned over and found me... fairly sure he lost balance. 

and nah reactions werent really a factor... i slowed down quite a bit before passing... they were barely moving.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

51bombed said:


> forgot to mention that section of the trail was about 13 feet wide... its cataloochee in north carolina... being from nz id doubt youd go there. not exactly the widest or best runs. however its the best one local to me... about a 1 hr 15 min drive. they werent about to split up, so passing was needed. woulda been fine had he not leaned over and found me... fairly sure he lost balance.
> 
> and nah reactions werent really a factor... i slowed down quite a bit before passing... they were barely moving.


No, cant say that ive been there, but i know the kind of track your talking about (ours is called Clarry's, and its just wide enough to get a cat down, but the only run at the bottom, so is heavily congested and will make the most seasoned boarder/skier fall through its design). I find its either best to stop short and let them go for it, follow them down until there is room, or try and zip passed as quick as possible, sounds like they were already falling as you went passed anyways.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah pretty sure they were. i mean im not nearly the best, and not nearly the worst or trying to talk down on someone learning.. i just found it kinda humorous how it all went down! haha wish i had it on video!

edit: i want that penguin in your avatar.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

51bombed said:


> yeah pretty sure they were. i mean im not nearly the best, and not nearly the worst or trying to talk down on someone learning.. i just found it kinda humorous how it all went down! haha wish i had it on video!
> 
> edit: i want that penguin in your avatar.


He's at the Auckland Museum so would be a bit of a mission to get over there. Paper Mache is your friend...


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Ahahah that made me laugh so hard..Nobody has ever reached out to grab me.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

haha me either... thats why i had to post it.. my only regret is not catching it on camera.


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

too bad it wasn't a cute girl who grabbed you is all i can say.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Was it on lower snowbird?


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

dasob85 said:


> too bad it wasn't a cute girl who grabbed you is all i can say.


Good point, thats probably one of the only ways it could be a positive outcome lol.

Iv'e haven't seen that at my local place. But the one thing i do see is people sitting down in a row blocking at least have the entrance to the downhill.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Catman said:


> Was it on lower snowbird?


nahh..upper snowbird pretty much right before the bottleneck of alley cat/lower snowbird.
i could have underhand tossed a rock and hit it... i cut to the left to hit that inside little berm in hopes to avoid all the people that love standing in the way right there for some reason, probably about 20 feet before the fencing. where u from catman?


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Powder Keg said:


> Good point, thats probably one of the only ways it could be a positive outcome lol.
> 
> Iv'e haven't seen that at my local place. But the one thing i do see is people sitting down in a row blocking at least have the entrance to the downhill.


haha i think it was a positive thing... i dont think ive laughed that hard on a run... ever.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Maggie Valley, 8.5 miles from the lodge. How often are you up here?


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

im up every other weekend, and some scattered weekdays throughout depending what time i get off work.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Next time your up look for us I ride with my six year old and 14 year old. My six year old wears blue volcom pants and a orange blue and black volcom jacket with a full face helmet. Maybe we can session the park.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

will do! i ride in white/light tan snow leopard pants, gunmetal full hood jacket, with my face covered up like it is in my avatar, with different kinds of goggles at night. always have the BRIGHHHTTT white yayo forum gloves on(4 pairs). dangling from my wrist cuffs if im in the lodge. ill shoot ya a PM next time im headed up.
hopefully i'll be up as soon as this storm blows through... should make for some good riding! christmas day was great there after the storm.
checked out early from the hotel to avoid it... sadly didnt bring my chains with me or i would have stayed.
my names steve by the way.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Sounds good My name is Josh. If you want got to cats web page and look on season pass tab and there is a photo of me and my son from last season on the top. Tuesday will be awesome you should try and make it up.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i'm going to try. i have to make it through the nantahala gorge unfortunately, so it depends how passable it is. the photo you talking about the one of the little guy on the rail?!?!?!


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Yah thats my son , that was last season. The gorge can be pretty icy eh


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

this is about the only picture i can find that shows my face from recent. ill keep an eye out for ya! always good to find people that are frequent riders!
& yeah it gets pretty icy, i can make it... just worried about other drivers in there, and slides are frequent in these windy conditions there


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

This thread is why I won't drive the 4 hours from Atlanta to ride on that sh**ty, iced-out, overcrowded hill.

I'll pay my $1,000 and get my riding done out west where the noobs couldn't plug up the hill even if they tried (except maybe at the terrain park).


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

that's cool bro. Ridehow you want... no one really cares honestly... I ride 10-15 days a month... and that's the best we've got close.. don't get me wrong obviously colorados better riding. Living here you take what you can get. I ride west 3-5 times a year and more in vt... id prefer to ride where I can when I can as opposed to when work schedules permit... all in all, talk your smack about a certain hill elsewhere. Sticks supposed to be under your feet; not up your ass .....negative fkin nancyyyy


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry if my talking smack about sh**ty Cataloochee made your butt hurt.

It is overcrowded, icy, and frequently shuts down after getting natural snow because of rain. If you ride there a lot then you already know this.

With me, its a question of driving in my car for 4 hours to endure poor snow and 5-minute runs where you're constantly dodging other people -OR-

Spending 6 hours (2 at the airport, 4 in the air) flying to a location that will allow me to enjoy myself 3x as much.

I don't hate on people for going there... not everyone can get 4+ days off of work to fly half way across the country... but the situation is such that it isn't worth making the trip up there unless it is the ONLY riding you can ever do.

If I were you, I would spend 4 more hours in the car and ride Snowshoe, WV instead.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm just sayin we all know cats not the best.. but its somethin. I do ride at snowshoe quite a bit when I can take time off from work.. but since I've move d to ga(from mass where my primary was jay in vt). However, cats what imbleft with a lot of times due to work. Sorry if I got overdefensive, just not into bashing places that try to provide some entertainment and a fix for peoples need to ride. Wish I could ride that often out west!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't ride out west that often. Two trips a year this year and last year, but probably only 1 trip a year going forward.

Most people I know who ride Sugar or Cat eventually get fed up with their experiences there and stop riding for years on end. I can't imagine that happening to anyone who lives in the vicinity of a nicer resort.

If you can live with Cataloochee's shortcomings, then more power to you..... but you might eventually decide that less is more.

50% days less riding (maybe 5-10 days a season instead of 15-20), at a better location might leave you poorer financially, but richer for the experience (especially if you get a group of people together and turn in into a group vacation).

If you've just moved down here, then you'll soon learn that winters are mild and woefully short. The daily highs this time next month will be in the low 50's.


----------



## Joeyblunts420 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was trying to get past a skiier at hunter last weekend and no sooner did I get by him than he turned and grabbed me. With some speed he obviously didn't want/ couldn't handle he pushed me down the slope for 10-15 feet and then he ate it and very surprisingly to me, I didn't. I know everyone sucks at first but I don't like it when ppl like this are on black diamonds making the trail congested and a danger to themselves and others and take up the whole trail, don't look out for others, turn unpredictably, and they latch onto you. Very aggravating trying to navigate around or through these groups.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha finally someone who shares my pain!


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

I know this isn't completely on topic but somewhat related.... I was just cruisin, riding with my girl havin a good time, not charging, kinda just buttering around on the flat spots and messin with ground spins on some green run one time and going in a fairly straight line with small carves and some noob, came flying up from behind me, going striaght down the hill and yelled excuse me really loudly when he was like 10-15 feet behind me, and no this wasnt one of those "oh shit i dont know how to stop excuse me" this was a "get out of my way cuz im awesome yells" well he went by my and as he went by i stopped and he was maybe an inch from running square into my bindings.... yea, he went right over my board........so i decided to follow him down the hill..... trying to think of things I could do to get him back..... i ended up just covering him in snow as he bent down at the end of the run to unbuckle..... I'm sure someone is going to chirp me about being a dick and yea I admit it probably wasnt necessary but I'm wondering if what I did was really all that bad? cuz i felt pretty bad about it the next day...


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i dont think it was too much of a dick move, he coulda potentially damaged your board... you just showed him some disrespect.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

how on earth you can let a noob get that close to you if you're in fact, not a noob.. is beyond me. haha 

funny stuff


----------

